# Advice please - "Family book"



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi All
I'm after advice please - we need to do our family book asap and I'm struggling to find something appropriate to use. I've looked for photograph albums in lots of shops but I just can't find the right thing. I need something that is suitable for a 22 month old little girl - so pink if possible - but most importantly "age appropriate" I'm really struggling and am starting to panic a bit  

If you don't want to reply on here please can you PM me?

thanks very much
Dxxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

We're off to meet our 12 month old son today, and have his family book safely tucked into my handbag!

It a Tomy talking album- lots of adopters have used them.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_ss_w_h__0_12?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=tomy+talking+photo+album&x=0&y=0&sprefix=tomy+talking

We have a photo of me, DH, DD, dog, house, 2 bedrooms ones, and a family one. You can record a caption for each photo.

Bx

/links


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Boggy
thanks hun, we already have one of those that we are preparing but we have been asked to do a family album also. I just can't find anything suitable, I have trawled Ebay/Waterstones/Amazon/Boots/ WH Smith online and I'm beginning to panic. I'm going off now to trawl the shops.

Anyone else help? all advice greatly appreciated.
lol
Dxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

we bought a normal photo album and covered it in shiny sticky back plastic and added foam lettering to the front and the pics plus some kids pics (characters off tv would work well) to decorate. hope this has helped

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

is your book for your little one or for panel to see?

Our DS was 18m old and DD was just turned 3 and i got 2 clear/white frosted A5 binders and then coloured card and did a pic on each page and labelled it (for FC to know what she was talking about) and then laminated each page! i got some Dora the explora stickers for DD's and used stickers that related to the items in the pic for EG the Dora's mum i put on my pic/page, food stickers i put for kitchen and also dinning tabvle ect, i also got some sticky letters to put her name on the 1st page.

Not seen one of these myself however they look fab- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=195394.0

good luck

xxx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Why not go to the local supermarker or better still craft store. You could buy a plain pink photo album, but buy lots of stickers and embellishments to decorate it. I do loats of photograph albums for friends and family. Its called scrapbooking (sorry if you already knew that  ) and always goes down very well. Your local craft shop will sell loads of fantastic bits and bobs that any little girl would love.
It may also be nice for her to know that you made it and can add to it together over the next few months/years.
It is so simple you don't have to be crafty or art minded.
Any pics or tips needed just pm me. xxxx


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi - we got a photo album with adhesive clear sheets from Boots.  It's got sea shells on the front.  I'm sure you'll find the right thing soon and it will be great. x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hiya

We brought a winnie the pooh photo album and lots of colourful stickers and glitter pens and colourer card, the front of the album we used some letter stickers to say 'munchkins family book'.  We were told to do our book with just us showing him around his new house so the photo's we used were of us doing things in each room ie - Mummy making a cup of tea, daddy watering the plants etc etc, the photo's were mounted onto the coloured card and surrounded by relevant stickers, then when they were finished we stuck them in the album.
I loved creating ours and hunting for bits and bobs, hobbycraft is probably your best bet as thats were most of ours come from although the winnie the pooh album i picked up from Wilkinsons of all places! 

Failing this though you could just laminate your pages and fasten them together yourself?

Do you know what she is into? In the Night Garden for instance?  You could try googling in the night garden scrap book/photo album and see what comes up  

Best of luck and enjoy creating your daughters forever book


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi guys
thanks for all your advice. In the end I went with the MeggiMoo Book - thanks for the link MJ - you saved my bacon. I am so excited and can't wait to get the book back, they look gorgeous.

Right am off to do more "pink stuff"   

lol
Dxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Please let me know what you think of the book as i may get one done not only for my 2 however for my god Daughter

xxx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi All
I got the book on Saturday - it is absolutely gorgeous - way exceeded my expectations. If anyone would like to see it then just send me a PM and I'll mail you the PDF.

It's just so gorgeous, really well made and absolutely perfect for littlies. Monkeypie's SW said it was the best family book she's seen  

Am sure that this will need a disclaimer but the wbb address is www.meggiemoobooks.com

lol
Dxxx  
/links


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Oh wow - how cool are they?  Reckon she's going to do well out of us adopters  
Congratulations on your match Dee Jay - love the new ticker.
emsina x


----------

